# How do I add SQUID in autoload?



## rudm (Nov 3, 2010)

I've installed squid, but how to add it in autoload? I just shall set in rc.conf something like 

```
squid_enable="YES"
squid_path="/usr/local/etc/rc.d/squid"
```
or something like this?


----------



## nakal (Nov 3, 2010)

```
squid_enable="YES"
```

is enough for default installations. Optionally you can look into the startup file /usr/local/etc/rc.d/squid to find out what other rc.conf-variables are accepted.

Advice for beginners. Please also read rc.conf(5) what to do with this configuration file.


----------



## rudm (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

